# 700mb cdrom errors



## nedry (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello I tried to mount a 700 MB CD-ROM and I keep getting the following errors:

```
Nov 15 17:57:49 sabretooth kernel: ugen1.4: <Super Top> at usbus1
Nov 15 17:57:49 sabretooth kernel: umass0: <Super Top USB 2.0  IDE DEVICE, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.01, addr 4> on usbus1
Nov 15 17:57:49 sabretooth kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4080
Nov 15 17:57:49 sabretooth kernel: umass0:4:0: Attached to scbus4
Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7540A 1.A7> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0: quirks=0x10<10_BYTE_ONLY>
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
```

There is nothing wrong with the CD-ROM, it was an FreeBSD 11 install image, burned on Windows 10 using Nero. It mounts fine under Windows and the image installs fine under Virtualbox, however on physical hardware I get the above error message. I don't think it's my USB CD drive as on another hardware system with builtin CD drive it gives the same error. Even blank disks in CD burner software gives the same error. The disks I am using are Sony CD-R 700 MB


----------



## Paul Floyd (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi

What model of drive is it?

Can you check the USB cable, or even use a different USB cable?

A+
Paul


----------



## nedry (Nov 16, 2016)

the kernel sees it as: 
	
	



```
Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7540A 1.A7> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
```
 There is no details on the physical drive. I have had the same problem on a dell 1950 with internal drive. The same drive under windows works fine. the same cdrom under windows works fine.


----------



## kpa (Nov 16, 2016)

700MB cd disks are technically speaking non-standard (the standard if taken very strictly supports only 650MB disks) but they still should work. This looks like a problem in the cd(4) driver or something in the interaction between the driver and the USB subsystem.


----------



## nedry (Nov 16, 2016)

ok is it possible to update the kernel and or driver subsystem to support the non standard 700mb disks? whenever i purchase a cdrom it is almost always 700mb.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 18, 2016)

nedry said:


> Hello I tried to mount a 700mb cdrom and i keep getting the following errors:


What FreeBSD version is this?


> ```
> Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
> Nov 15 17:57:50 sabretooth kernel: cd0: quirks=0x10<10_BYTE_ONLY>
> Nov 15 17:59:11 sabretooth kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
> ...


What happened between the line at 17:57:50 and the one at 17:59:11? I assume you inserted a piece of media into the drive. What type of media was it (blank, recorded with audio, video, or...)? Did you run a program that attempted to perform some operation on the drive, or did the error "just happen" after you inserted the media? If it happened after you ran a program, what was the program and what operation was it trying to perform? 


> There is nothing wrong with the cdrom, it was an freebsd11 install image, burnt on windows 10 using nero. mounts fine under windows and the image installs fine under virtual box, however on physical hardware i get the above error message. I dont think its my usb cdrom drive as on another hardware system with built in cdrom drive it gives the same error. Even blank disks in cdrom burner software gives the same error. The disks i am using are sony cd-r 700mb


For the specific drive you listed above, it is a 10-year-old drive with similarly old firmware, behind an off-brand USB to IDE converter. The command and error reported is a simple request to read the first block of the disc, treating it as Mode 1 or Mode 2 Form 1 (2048-byte data, not audio), with no special options, and the response indicates either non-2048-byte data such as audio or an incorrect request to read blank media (there are tests to be performed to determine what's in the drive before issuing the READ (10) command, as that only works for some types of data).

Unfortunately it isn't possible to determine the manufacturer and model of the media from whatever is printed on the disc - you need to read the ATIP from the disc, and if your system could read the disc we wouldn't be having this discussion. Can you try alternate media (preferably recordable, but a "pressed" disc longer than 74 minutes / 650MB would also provide useful info)?


----------



## nedry (Nov 18, 2016)

ok will try an audio cdrom today and a pressed disk, to see if that works.
nedry


----------

